

Build your own Fusion Reactor [pdf] - rbc
http://www.fusor.net/newbie/files/Ligon-QED-IE.pdf

======
RK
My coworker is currently building what should be the highest yield Farnsworth-
style fusor in existence.

You may have read the article about the home chemist earlier, but there is
also a whole group of "home nuclear engineers".

[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB121901740078248225-email.htm...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB121901740078248225-email.html)

------
river_styx
Did anyone else have a flashback to the movie _The Manhattan Project_ just
now?

------
mick_m
Both Bussard and his most likely competitor, Eric Lerner, have done
presentations on Google Tech Talks, you can find them on Google video. Bussard
died the other day unfortunately. Lerner's technology, Focus Fusion, seemed a
more likely candidate anyway, in his talk he briefly mentions how much closer
he is than Bussard to achieving fusion.

------
rw
GIVE US POLYWELL

